# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Vacas holstein

## Francisco Mariani

Vendo 30 cabezas de ganado holstein de excelente calidad.
Ideal para incorporar en establo o iniciar uno nuevo.
A los interesados solicitar detallesTemas similares: Artículo: Mercado peruano tiene alrededor de 50,000 cabezas de ganado Holstein Artículo: Perú es declarado libre de enfermedad de "vacas locas" Senasa presentará a OIE expediente para declarar a Perú libre de enfermedad de vacas locas a fines de año Huancavelica cuenta con 4,500 vacas mejoradas por inseminación artificial

----------


## danze

aun estan en venta??-.....

----------


## Maria Ossa

Los quiero invitar a visitar esta página http://pecuario.net/ donde pueden encontrar información adicional que les puede servir mucho

----------


## everje

Estamos planeando comprar en los próximos meses unas 6 0 7 vacas de la raza holstein . Si alguien conoce o tiene para la venta por favor enviar precios de preferencia en la ciudad de pisco.

----------

